# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Malinois προσπαθεί να κελαηδήσει ή είναι θυληκό

## ARMANDO

Φίλοι μου τα φώτα σας,

Απέκτησα ένα αρσενικό καναρινάκι malinois από εκτροφέα 6 μηνών εδώ και 10 ημέρες.
Με έχει φαει η αγωνία για το πότε θα κελαηδήσει. Πόσο κρατάει η προσαρμογή του?
Φτεράκια δε χάνει. Ισως έχει περάσει τη πτεροροια και να είναι στα  τελειώματα? Του βαζω φωνές από malinois μεσω youtube καμια ώρα κάθε  μέρα. Τρώει και δείχνει αρκετα εξοικειωμένος. Αυγό, μήλο και Versa laga  Premium τροφή και ξηρά αυγοτροφή orlux της ίδια εταιρείας. Μπανακι κάνει  σα τρελό. 
Το μόνο που κάνει εδω και 3-4 μέρες είναι κάποια γουργουρητά και  σαλιαρίσματα πολύ χαμηλά σαν παπαγαλάκι θα έλεγα. Πριν ρωτήσετε, όχι δεν  υπάρχει κανενα παπαγαλακι που να ακουει φωνές. Προσπαθει να κελαηδήσε,ι  ψηλοφουσκώνει το λαριγγάκι του αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δε νομίζω να έχει  ξεφύγει απο τη προσχή του εκτροφεα και να μη κατάλαβε το φύλλο του όταν  μου το δινε αφου ήξερε πως ήθελα ένα αρσεινικο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να  είναι θυληκό?
Εϊναι λογικό να μην έχει καθαρίσει ακόμα από φωνούλες και γυρισματάκια  και να προσπαθεί τωρα να κάνει τα πρώτα του βήματα αλλά και πάλι τοσο  χαμηλά λες και κανει μικρά γρατζυνίσματα με μικρές υπόνοιες για  κελάηδημα? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τα σχόλια σας και τις πληροφορίες σας.
Ψάχνω από εδώ κι απο εκεί μπας και πάρω διάφορες γνώμες

----------


## jk21

δεν μας βαζεις καποιο βιντεακι ;μηπως ειναι μικροτερο; εγω σαν να νομιζω οτι παει να σαλιαρισει .εκτος αν περασε προσφατα πτεροροια και δεν εχει παρει ακομα τα πανω του

----------


## orion

Συμφωνώ με jk21... θεωρώ ότι αν είναι αρσενικό σε αυτή την ηλικία το καταλαβαίνεις... (φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις)

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο αμα σου σαλιαριζει! σαν το video ειναι αντρακος!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Θα σου πω και εγω που ειμαι στην ιδια θεση με σενα,...περιπου,..!! Εχω ενα κοκκινο 5 μηνων, καμια εβδομαδα, και κανει οπως στο βιντεο ( lagreco69)!!! Οποτε, μην ανησυχεις,..θελει αρκετη υπομονη και θα σου ελεγα να μην ξεχνας και ,....την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος!!!*

----------


## ARMANDO

> *Θα σου πω και εγω που ειμαι στην ιδια θεση με σενα,...περιπου,..!! Εχω ενα κοκκινο 5 μηνων, καμια εβδομαδα, και κανει οπως στο βιντεο ( lagreco69)!!! Οποτε, μην ανησυχεις,..θελει αρκετη υπομονη και θα σου ελεγα να μην ξεχνας και ,....την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος!!!*


Πέρα του ότι το καναρινι είναι μια γλυκα και κάνει κάτι ανάλογο του video έκανα και το τεστ μεσα στη χούφτα και η ουρά κοίταγε κάτω όπως  και να το κρατούσα αλλά μου φάνηκε και απο το φυσιγμα νομίζω πως είναι αρρεν

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο αντρακος ειναι!!! και το δικο μου το μικρουλι timbrado τα ιδια σαλιαρισματα κανει. 
και εγω ανυπομονω.. αλλα υπομονη!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## lefteris13

οπως το δα το πουλι του πανου, απο τη σταση και το χρωμα οσο φαινεται εχω υποψια για θυληκο...το πουλι στο βιντεο ειναι μολις 1,5 μηνος, αυτο το υποτυπωδες σαλιαρισματακι το κανουν και θυληκα, δεν ειναι κατι που λεει με σιγουρια το φυλο..και εμενα τα μικρα μαλινουα αρχες ιουνη τα βγαλα, ιουλη τα καναν αυτα του βιντεο καποια αυτα γινονται σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια..αν το πουλι ειναι 6 μηνων οπως το τιμπραντο που χω λεει φωνες αν ειναι αγορι ξεκαθαρα δεν σαλιαριζει ετσι οπως στο βιντεο, σαφως δεν εχει τελειοποιησει το τραγουδι καμια σχεση αλλα διακρινεις τις περισσοτερες φωνες.\.αν ηταν σε αυτη τη φαση πουλια του 6μηνου, ποτε θα μαθαιναν τραγουδι για να πανε στο διαγωνισμο σε 2μηνες..ή ειναι μικροτερο σαφως σε ηλικια ή ειναι θυληκο

//δημητρη, αν το τιμπραντακι σου ειναι του απριλη οπως το δικο μου και λεει οπως στο βιντεο, μαλλον ειναι θυληκο

----------


## jk21

του Μητσου εινα καλοκαιρινο .αν θυμαμαι καλα αρχες ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ... μαλλον το εχεις δει και απο κοντα Λευτερη !

----------


## lefteris13

> του Μητσου εινα καλοκαιρινο .αν θυμαμαι καλα αρχες ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ... μαλλον το εχεις δει και απο κοντα Λευτερη !


ενταξει τοτε υπαρχει διαφορα μηνων στην ηλικια..εννοεις το χα για λιγες ωρες στο σπιτι το πουλι του δημητρη και το επεστρεψα παιρνωντας το σκουφατο, ξερω πιο πουλι εχει το χα δει στις φωτος και τα χουμε πει τι και πως εγινε, αλλα ποτε ηταν γεννημενο δεν ηξερα

----------


## δημητρα

> Πέρα του ότι το καναρινι είναι μια γλυκα και κάνει κάτι ανάλογο του video έκανα και το τεστ μεσα στη χούφτα *και η ουρά κοίταγε κάτω* όπως  και να το κρατούσα αλλά μου φάνηκε και απο το φυσιγμα νομίζω πως είναι αρρεν


καλημερα σε ολους, αν η ουρα κοιταει προς τα κατω τοτε ειναι θυληκο κατα την γνωμη μου, βεβαια δεν ξερω πως το επιασες στην χουφτα.

----------


## lefteris13

> καλημερα σε ολους, αν η ουρα κοιταει προς τα κατω τοτε ειναι θυληκο κατα την γνωμη μου, βεβαια δεν ξερω πως το επιασες στην χουφτα.


Βασει του παλαιοτερου αρθρου του βασιλη-xxx, αν κατεβαζει κατω την ουρα δημητρα ειναι αγορι.γενικα υπαρχουν χιλιες μεθοδοι, καμια δεν ειναι απολυτως σιγουρη..οι καλυτεροι ελληνες μαλινουαδες που χω μιλησει για να ξεχωρισουν φυλο σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια-λιγοτερο απο μηνα γιατι ειναι απαραιτητο για αυτους, βασιζονται στο χρωμα οπως εγραψα πριν και λενε κ τα λινκ.ακομα κ ετσι εχει λαθη, αλλα ειναι πιο ασφαλης μεθοδος απο τις αλλες.τωρα στα τιμπραντο πχ ας μας πει ο χρηστος ποια πρακτικη ακολουθουν.τωρα αν το πουλι ειναι 5 6 μηνων και πανω το κοιταει απο κατω καποιος με σχετικη εμπειρια και τελος ή και απο το τραγουδι αν ειναι αγορι ξεκινησε απο πολυ νωριτερα με συνεχη βελτιωση, αν ειναι κοριτσι δεν λεει ποτε ή μενει στο σαλιαρισμα μια ζωη.

----------


## vag21

ειναι μικροτερο ή θυληκο.6 μηνων καναρινι φωνης δεν παιζει να σαλιαριζει,μπορει να μην ειναι καθαρο σε φωνες αλλα θα επρεπε να κελαιδαει καλα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Πέρα του ότι το καναρινι είναι μια γλυκα και κάνει κάτι ανάλογο του video έκανα και το τεστ μεσα στη χούφτα και η ουρά κοίταγε κάτω όπως  και να το κρατούσα αλλά μου φάνηκε και απο το φυσιγμα νομίζω πως είναι αρρεν


Είδες κατι αναλογο μ αυτο..... ::

----------

